# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سن ثبت نام کنکور

## khParya

سلام دوستان یک سوالی خواستم بپرسم من سال آینده که سال سوم هستم بعد امتحان نهایی دیپلم میگیرم درسته؟در این صورت من حق دارم تابستان سال آینده کنکور بدم؟-این واسه دوستم می پرسم-

----------


## khaan

نخیر. قبل از شروع پیش دانشگاهی حق نداری کنکور ثبت نام کنی. 
هرچند امکانش هم وجود نداره چون شما تا امتحاناتت رو تموم کنی و کارنامه ها بیاد و مهلت اعتراض سپری بشه و نمرات تایید بشن کنکور برگزار شده ! 
آموزش پرورش هم خیلی دیر نمرات نهایی رو وارد سامانه ساهت میکنه معمولا بعد از آبان ماه تازه شروع میکنه و تا نمرات وارد ساهت نشن و سامانه ساهت به شما کدسوابق تحصیلی رو نده نمیتونی کنکور ثبت نام کنی.

----------


## m a h s a

خیر...نمیشه :Yahoo (21):

----------

